# How often do you change your characters look?



## wow-egg (Apr 21, 2016)

I just realised the other day that my mayor has been wearing the same clothes for months .-. I remember when I first got the game, and even waaaay back in the day when I played Wild World, I used to change my characters outfit and even hair every other day o: I still have a ton of clothes taking up space in storage though lmao, think the outfit I ended up with was just way too on point and now I can't bring myself to change it haha

So how often do you change your characters appearance? Do you have a set look that you don't want to change too? Or do you like to mix it up? B)


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Apr 21, 2016)

I never change my characters' hair styles because that is how they look in all the stories/art/role plays about them.  I like to change their clothes though.  They don't have tons of clothes, usually just three or four different outfits.  Neptune wears glasses though and he has about 6 different pairs


----------



## Invisible again (Apr 21, 2016)

I change my character's outfit everyday, 'cause I just can't stand seeing her wear the same thing over and over again. I usually keep the hair the same unless I want to cosplay or something. lol


----------



## kazaf (Apr 21, 2016)

I change the hair and colour probably once a month just for a bit of change.  

Clothes are changed upon mood and depends on the game's weather - like winter/summer/raining etc.  Won't want to stay in one outfit because the game allows customisation and seasons, so it's fun to dress for the occasion.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 22, 2016)

Not very often. I'm really happy with my character's look right now. Sometimes I change the hair colour, though. Orange or blonde to match the outfit.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 22, 2016)

I never change my characters hairstyle just because I love the bun and I was always keep it brown  i change the clothes or outfit probably every few days. Or if its raining in my town Ill put the raingear on c:


----------



## Braixen (Apr 22, 2016)

I tend to either change my look by the season or if my villagers give me some sort of cute clothing :>


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 22, 2016)

I never do, the only time my mayor looks different is when she's wearing a wetsuit, other than that she always wears the same outfit & has the same hairstyle


----------



## vel (Apr 22, 2016)

I change it TOO often. I get sick of one look, so I change it into something even worse. ;-; I try to be cool (like trying out guy hair) but it never works. My look right now is a "long" hair with a part, a QR sweater, jeans, and "UGG" boots. My hat is a normal cap, and I'm wearing the Eye-Op patch. I'll get sick of it soon, so I'm ready to change it.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 22, 2016)

Once I find something I really like, then I'll make my character wear the dress or shirt etc for a super long time like two weeks to the rest of my life xD But I like to try cool/different qr codes from talented people so I guess I change it pretty often


----------



## Balverine (Apr 22, 2016)

I change her hair from time to time, and change her clothes according to the season (or what I'm currently into lol)


----------



## Jihihix (Apr 23, 2016)

It really depends on my mood. Sometimes I can change my haircut every single day, and then I can go 1 month without even touching it. It's the same for the outfit: I can go days wearing the same thing, and suddenly I can decide to change clothes everyday. It also depends on the clothes at Able Sisters. If I see something I like, I'll probably change into it.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 23, 2016)

Practically never because I'm already fabulous! Currently wearing jeans instead of rainbow shorts but I'll switch back in the summer.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 23, 2016)

Maybe once a month? Idk. My mayor wears her straw boater and hair the same way but I like to switch up her overalls.


----------



## FoxFeathers (Apr 23, 2016)

I change it with the weather/seasons/mood.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Apr 23, 2016)

VERY often X.X its the perks of being a gemini, however ever since i got the bedhead from not playing, i kept it like that because, well, its a special haircut(takes awhile to get), kinda looks cool, and i look like Aika with my special cosplay


----------



## kyoko xo (Apr 23, 2016)

barely ever


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 23, 2016)

I changed my character's clothes quite recently..

For the first time in ages


----------



## leftTBT (Apr 26, 2016)

---


----------



## dierefuji (May 2, 2016)

At least every month or so. At the most, every season. It looks weird to wear a sweater in the summer or a tee in the winter.
That applies to both the hair and clothes, even the umbrella.


----------



## Blue Cup (May 4, 2016)

Once a season. I have designs for my OC based on the season and I have translated them all into New Leaf to reflect the current season.


----------



## BronzeElf (May 4, 2016)

I usually keep at least 2 outfits on me to change like everyday. So I guess everytime I play I alternate. (but sometimes go weeks w/o changing so guess it depends on if I remember/pay attention to it or not that day)


----------



## sock (May 5, 2016)

Once every few months I guess, or if the weather drastically changes then I'll feel the urge to look more summery/wintery!


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (May 5, 2016)

I have a spring, summer, autumn and winter outfit


----------



## Jordan Marek (May 5, 2016)

I usually only keep four outfits. I base what outfit I wear on what season it is.


----------



## VanillaChase (May 5, 2016)

I usually stick to a signature look but spice things up for a bit before changing back.


----------



## Hollowby (May 7, 2016)

quite a lot hahaha, but probably just because I havent playing that long.


----------



## jvgsjeff (May 8, 2016)

I usually wear the same shirt for a month (or more) at a time. Just until I get sick of it, basically. I leave my hair the same year-round, except for March when I dye it green for St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Mints (May 8, 2016)

i usually change my character's style when the seasons change.
i try to keep the hair and basic stuff the same, unless i want to change my theme, it's p much the same.


----------



## Mars Adept (May 8, 2016)

In GCN I keep it the same always, in CF I almost always keep the same outfit and always keep my hair the same, in WW I have never changed my hair but I do change my outfit every few months, and in NL it depends.


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 8, 2016)

I have maybe two outfits I really like and just switch between them. Never figured anything out for winter, though - I have a long-sleeved outfit but I can't find any hats that go with it, and it just looks kind of silly running around with pastel pigtails when it's snowing imo. Thankfully I won't have to worry about that for another six months.


----------



## dudeabides (May 8, 2016)

I don't bother with it, unless they get that awful green shirt with the bird on it.  Then anything is better.


----------



## tobias_0704 (May 9, 2016)

I once changed my characters hair in my first town haha
And never considerd buying this Mii-Costume haha 
Cant imagine wearing this..
In my second town i will never Change my characters hair i'm fine with the current one from the beginning


----------



## Bilaz (May 9, 2016)

Whenever I get sick of my previous outfit really. This could be within a day, week or even year. All depends on the outfit and wether I find something I like better.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (May 9, 2016)

I had a style already defined and went with it so I didn't changed again. I only changed her once.


----------



## Seroja (May 10, 2016)

My mayor used to have this sporty+chic style going on and I made her change her outfit everyday. As of two months ago though, I changed her style completely to fit into an-headmistress character for her abandoned school so yeah, her look is permanent now.


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 10, 2016)

I'm sticking to the same style right now since I've just been waiting for my Shampoodle to open. Once it is open, I plan to chop of my mayor's hair and change her style to probably more tomboy-ish with some girly edge to it. ...or at least, I'll try to.


----------



## Pookie4557 (May 16, 2016)

I rarely change my mayors clothes, but every few weeks or so I'll get bored of an outfit and completely change up her look.


----------

